# Ol cat on a new board!



## GS44 (Dec 23, 2014)

Wanted to introduce myself,on many other boards i go by GS but here i go by GS44 ,i manly dwell on PM, but have been reading lots of great info here @ Ironmagazine.
I am 45 and been training ,god since 1986.I competed in National power lifting contests for around 10 years.
I have been competing in bodybuilding for about 15-16 years.
Also i joined my first board around 98 so yeah i am getting up there(lol0 Stats 5ft 7.5 in tall weighing between 255-260 lbs.

I hope to be able to swing this way several times a week and pretty happy i seen some familiar faces as well. Also looking to gain more knowledge from the advanced to the beginner ,also glad to help out with i have learned over the years!
Thanks and looking forward to speaking to some old faces as well meeting some new faces!
So i hope you guys will eventually except me ,if not just wait till your ass comes on my turf


----------



## brazey (Dec 23, 2014)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## jas101 (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice intro. Welcome to imf ol cat. Lol.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 23, 2014)

welcome! : )


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 23, 2014)

Welcome aboard,  glad to have ya here!


----------



## BadGas (Dec 24, 2014)

Welcome brother.. Glad to have ya and look forward to your opinions and recommendations!! cheers..


----------



## sixsix250 (Dec 24, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## BigJH (Dec 24, 2014)

Welcome abroad. . I love it hear just don't have alot of time to get on...


----------



## Riles (Dec 24, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Dec 24, 2014)

Welcome bro...


----------



## GS44 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the welcomes ,i hope to visit on a regular basis!


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 29, 2014)

*​Welcome to the forum!*


----------



## El_Ogro (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! It looks like there are tons of things to learn around these here parts...


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------

